
Conversion Optimization: Psychological Tactics - nkolenda
http://www.nickkolenda.com/conversion-optimization-psychology/?referrer=HN
======
afandian
I was reading this thinking "this all seems very sensible, I could use this".
Then I got to "TACTIC 10: Force Visitors to Accept / Reject Your CTA". A few
sites do this. One of the more obnoxious ones says "No, I reject these free
books". That's a sure-fire way to get your tab closed and build some bad
feeling for free. I can get this code example somewhere else. The google
search tab is still open.

(That's only my opinion. Perhaps I'm just on the wrong side of the
statistics.)

Also, I think tactic 18 is illegal in the UK.

~~~
Silhouette
Yes, a few of the shadier ideas here would definitely be borderline or
outright illegal in the UK now. In fact, that applies across Europe, since
Directive 2011/83/EU started coming into effect in the member states.

Basically, anything that involves pre-selection or requiring someone to
actively opt out of something that will cost them money is likely to be on
shaky ground (as, IMHO, it should be).

------
capnjngl
Similar reading - [https://goodui.org/](https://goodui.org/)

~~~
claar
This is fantastic, thanks for sharing.

------
eagle1
Articles like this (do this get X% lift in conversion) should not be treated
as a gospel, only as a collection of ideas to test with your offers and on
your traffic. Mileage may vary.

------
sweezyjeezy
This article is misleading. The writer constantly says, 'x increased
conversions by y%', and then when you look at the cited articles, you see that
in fact they are talking about clickthrough rate, which is a bit meaningless
on its own.

In all my time working in e-commerce I have seen no evidence that basic UI
changes such as wording, button colours, small page layout changes etc.
provide any measurable uplift in actual conversions.

~~~
blumkvist
This. I haven't seen meaningful lifts from changing button colors, wording or
all these things I read on guru blogs. Most (all) of the tests I've seen
reported on blogs fail miserably at the statistical test, not to mention no
DoE, no blocking, no theory and a thousands other things that made the test
invalid.

The only way I can see that a change in colors or wording would provide a lift
is if the original was confusing, which shouldn't be the case.

~~~
vfrogger
While I generally agree with you. I have seen adwords tests where extremely
minute changes in wording caused statistically significant increases in
conversion. The biggest had to do with a campaign with the word "seeds". For
whatever reason, changing the plural seeds to a singular seed doubled
conversion.

